# PR eligiblity for MBA In IT



## gamer.nfs (May 2, 2015)

Hello,I'm Mithilesh Panchal From INDIA and about to complete my Bachelor In Computer Science.

I'm Planning to Pursue MBA-IT i.e Master of Business Administration in Information technology and my counselor in India suggested Since my academics are not that strong i have to apply first for Graduate Diploma in MBA followed by doing Master in Business Administration with Specialization in Information Technology.

since i don't have many friends in Australia for suggestion and help hence Posting this question and the question is

By going through this path i.e first applying for diploma in Mba then doing masters in MBA with specialization in Information technology *after completing this degree will i be eligible to apply for future PR ???
*
I don't have much information about Australia PR and how it works hence this question

please help in guiding what to do and is it worth doing MBA in IT in Australia


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

gamer.nfs said:


> Hello,I'm Mithilesh Panchal From INDIA and about to complete my Bachelor In Computer Science. I'm Planning to Pursue MBA-IT i.e Master of Business Administration in Information technology and my counselor in India suggested Since my academics are not that strong i have to apply first for Graduate Diploma in MBA followed by doing Master in Business Administration with Specialization in Information Technology. since i don't have many friends in Australia for suggestion and help hence Posting this question and the question is By going through this path i.e first applying for diploma in Mba then doing masters in MBA with specialization in Information technology after completing this degree will i be eligible to apply for future PR ??? I don't have much information about Australia PR and how it works hence this question please help in guiding what to do and is it worth doing MBA in IT in Australia


First you need to familiarise yourself with DIBP website (www.immi.gov.au).

Good luck!


----------



## gamer.nfs (May 2, 2015)

AusIndo said:


> First you need to familiarise yourself with DIBP website
> Good luck!


thanks a lot for replying. ill definitely look into that


----------

